# Just bought the new Dustopper dust separater



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

For $40, I got a cyclone dust separater AND the extra hose. And for my small shop I needed to make the vac and the dust separater as efficient as possible. So far a great addtion to the shop.


----------



## Scott410 (Feb 2, 2019)

Have one myself, they work great for small equipment. If you try to use it with a planer or a jointer, it will clog and fill very quickly. Money well spent though, mines on a mobile cart, I use it mostly with my table saw and miter saw.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------

